# Local News



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

What big events have taken place in the area where you live?

The big catfish was caught near where I live 

and 

Danica Patrick the Indy racer is from Roscoe IL. About 15 miles from where I live.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Empire Falls debuted on HBO, it was filmed here and a few of the surrounding towns.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Not much here. Well 5 years ago, the big movie Three Kings was filmed in my town and I was in it..


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Shaggy where are you at? Are you in Phoenix proper or the surrounding area?


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

not much a couple shoot outs and chases (typical LA stuff)... oh and alot movies being filmed around here at the studios, im not sure of any new ones, but in know spiderman and terminator 3 were filmed here, i dont keep track too much of them but their always filming something


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

News? Unless it involves wine, grapes, grapes or wine, we don't have news in this area. lol


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

mrmoby said:


> Shaggy where are you at? Are you in Phoenix proper or the surrounding area?


The movie was filmed at a near by abondond Copper Mine in my city, 45 min south of Phx.


----------

